# The Chili Pepper Guide



## Margi Cintrano (May 21, 2012)

Good Evening.

I thought that this mini guide would be of some help with reference to piquant status and sweet status ... 

These are the most common types:

1. AJÍ AMARILLO :  Usually a medium hot Peruvian chili pepper used in Peru´s national dishes. 

2. SERRANO CHILI PEPPER:  This is a moderate to hot chili generally used fresh in central Mexico in guacamole and Mexican Salsas.

3. HABANERO CHILI PEPPER: The Habanero does not hail from Cuba. This Mexican chili pepper is shaped like a Lantern, and is quite piquant in nature. Its designation of origin is the Yucatán Peninsula. 

4. AJÍ DULCE: Ají dulce denotes sweet, and it is found extensively in Puerto Rican cuisine, in Sofrito. Ají dulce is light green and has a slightly light piquant kick, however, very light and pleasant.

5. PULLA CHILI PEPPER: a hot fruity smooth skin cousin of the Guajillo chili, this chili is often combined with mild Guajillos for added heat in the Guanajuato, Guerrero and Morelos regions of Central Mexico.

6. GUAJILLO CHILI PEPPER: Often called MIRASOL when fresh, this is one of the most common chili peppers in Mexico; it is a reddish burnt sienna, with a fruity and yet tart flavour used in marinades for chicken and pork.

7. PASILLA CHILI PEPPER:  This dried version of the Chilaca, often called CHILI NEGRO, IS MORE EARTHY THAN SPICY. It is commonly used in Tortilla Soup.

8. ÁRBOL CHILI PEPPER: Árbol means tree in English ... this thin chili retains its fiery red color after drying. It is rarely eaten fresh. It has a moderate to high peppery heat and is a fave with tacos for fiery salsas.



  Look forward to hearing your views on chili peppers ...  

Kindest. Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 21, 2012)

Margi,

I have to respectfully disagree somewhat with this list. These might be the most common chili types where you live, but not here. For example, we rarely (if ever) see Ají Amarillo or Pulla. In addition to those that you mention, other varieties more common in the US are Jalapeño, Poblano, Ancho, and their variants.

I'd also like to point out that your list seems to be focused on Central and South American cuisines. Chilis are also native to parts of the US, and southwestern and Tex-Mex cusines, in particular, have many regional dishes that use them. One good example is Chili Con Carne (or just plain "Chili" if you prefer), which, even though it has roots dating back to the Aztecs, is considered as American as apple pie.

And where is the mention of Asian and Indian cuisines, which make extensive use of chilis?


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2012)

If you can't remember all of the names, there is kitchen art in the form of a very large poster of chilis throughout the world covering just about every ethnic cuisine and every continent except Antartica. It comes in the form of laminated, paper and even cloth and canvas. It has been around for years. The bigger the piece, the more chilis are shown. And they are all named.


----------



## GLC (May 21, 2012)

Here, ancho is THE chili pepper for chili con carne, used dried and ground. The guajillo is also found dried wherever anchos are stocked. Chipotles can produce a variety of sublties, depending on how dried or how long roasted, but always different from fresh jalapenos. Jalapenos are the favorite fresh garnish pepper, chopped or sliced. And certainly the favorite pickling pepper. Serrano and habanero are available everywhere. Serranos are good sliced thin. Arbol is also always in the dried pepper bin. 

The chile petin, called elsewhere chili pequin, grows wild locally, invariably very nearly round and a bit smaller than a pea, although elsewhere they appear more elongated. Nice fresh scattered through a sandwich. This is the pepper that, in season, can make wild turkey meat too hot for some people. (Oddly, not only does the name vary with regions, which one is oval and which is round varies, the names being interchanged.) Birds love these, so they spring up anywhere.


----------



## buckytom (May 21, 2012)

addie, many years ago, canadian explorers found a chili plant growing in antartica. they studied it and derived compounds from it used today in the sports cream "icy-hot".


----------



## 4meandthem (May 21, 2012)

My super sells Pablonos, Habeneros,Aneheims,Wax,Serrano,Jalapeno,Bells.

They also have 6-7 different kinds of dried or dried and ground.

The ethnic market i shop at has an additional 3-4 kinds of fresh and an additional 3-4 kinds of dried/ground. Fresno and Thai are the ones that come to mind and some little tiny ones that pack a punch but I can't remember their name. California Entero and Pasilla are the last ones I bought dried.

The garden center only has about 4 types of chili plants. Bells,Jalapeno,Habenero and Fresno. I am growing Habeneros this year. I love their flavor in small quantities. I like them best dried and ground so I can control the heat better.


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2012)

I get several kinds of hot peppers from a local Chinese grocery store, Kim Hoa. They never know what they are called in English, so I don't either.


----------



## Addie (May 22, 2012)

New Mexico has a giant chili pepper festival at the end of harvest every year. My daughter would be  in her glory. One year I sent for a string of small peppers for her kitchen. Her whole kitchen is chili peppers and done in red and white. She still has them hanging in the corner. 

When I lived in Hawaii, there was a pepper bush that had tiny red peppers growing on it. The folks on the next property over asked if they could come and pick them. I saved them the trouble. I picked them and handed them over the fence. I was afraid my son would touch them.  not!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 22, 2012)

New Mexico: _Hatch_ chilis! I can still taste them. They're the best! When they are in season all the markets roast them in revolving wire drums over high heat propane flames, and sell them freshly roasted.

It's not possible to attack the subject of chili peppers without writing a whole book. I think Margeaux did a good job of pointing out some interesting chilis, although some of them are not familiar to me (the yellow one).

Maybe Addie's tiny red peppers were one of them that are among my favorites, the Thai chilis, which I think might be same as or similar to bird chilis, little hot ones. I buy them in my local Asian market, and they always look so pretty, most of them green but a few yellow and red ones, looking almost Christmas like.

I use them fresh in cooking but when they start to dry up I just set them aside in my kitchen for a few weeks and let the air get to them, and then when they're dried I chop them up and have my own crushed chili peppers. I think you can do that with almost any chili peppers, or at least ones small enough to dry out before they rot.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 22, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> New Mexico: _Hatch_ chilis! I can still taste them. They're the best! When they are in season all the markets roast them in revolving wire drums over high heat propane flames, and sell them freshly roasted.
> 
> It's not possible to attack the subject of chili peppers without writing a whole book. I think Margeaux did a good job of pointing out some interesting chilis, although some of them are not familiar to me (the yellow one).
> 
> ...


 
My wife goes to NM on business occasionally. She has brought back some Hatch Chili wine each time she goes. The stuff is very interesting and goes great with Mexican food. It is a white wine. Ever try it?


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 22, 2012)

my local tesco does stock a fair range of chillies(for the uk anyway)habanero,thai bird eye,green finger,scotch bonnet,hungarian wax etc but the problem is none are grown in their "country of origin" most seem to be either grown in the uk or imported from holland or kenya etc,which seems to result in varying levels of heat/flavour for the same variety depending on where it was grown.makes it hard to replicate a dish.
i like to drop a few bird eyes in a bottle of oil to make chilli oil.i put them in a sieve & pass them thru' the hot steam from a kettle beforehand to kill any bacteria.stops the oil going cloudy.do the same with peeled whole garlic cloves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 22, 2012)

I get most of my chilies from New Mexico.   Dad goes down once a year and brings back enough for both households.  This ensures quality product with no variables.  Of course this is for my dried chiles and frozen/canned (Hatch's Green Chiles).  For fresh chiles I am at the mercy of the stores and what I can get at the Farmer's market.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

*Addie, Buckytom, GLC, 4Meandthem & Tax Lady*

  Good Afternoon,

Firstly, let me thank you for all your contributions, knowledge, photo, and assistance on this MINI GUIDE TO CHILI PEPPERS ... 

I am fully aware that there are thousands of chili peppers worldwide, including the USA too. I have not lived in the USA since 1992, thus, things have changed quite a bit ... and I am only a yearly tourist ... 

I have NOT included Iberian nor Basilicata, Italia´s numerous chili peppers either. 

Due to the fact, that I am not knowledgeable about most Asian chili peppers, I prefer to leave that subject to the experts ...

The only two Asian cuisines worth eating in Madrid Capital are Sashimi with wasabi, a radish root from Japan or Indian which we do monthly. Both the establishments we go to, are packed with British, American, Aussie and Canadian expats ... 

Again, thanks and perhaps I shall do a PART 2 - MINI GUIDE TO CHILI PEPPERS, which I seemed to have left out. 

Kind regards. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

*Steve Kroll:  Mini Guide to Chili Peppers*

 Good Afternoon Steve,

Firstly, let me thank you for your knowledgeable feedback. 

Secondly, I have not lived in the USA since 1992, and the culinary scene has changed quite a bit since I had resided in the heart of San Francisco, California, Greenwich Village, Manhattan and for a very limited amount of time on South Miami Beach 1986 - 1990. 

Anchos called Chipotles, Poblanos and Jalapeños, as well as the La Basilicata, Italia and the Iberian Peninsula varieties have not been included as I have had plans to do a Part 2 - MINI GUIDE ... 

As I mentioned to our other colleagues online at D.C., I leave the work of experts to experts, and thus, Asia, being the only continent besides Antarctica that I have NOT been to, I am honest, and feel unqualified to take on that project ... Furthermore, we do NOT eat Asian in the Iberian Peninsula or Italia. 

The only 2 Asian cuisines that are above decent here are: Stunner Sashimi and wasabi, as Galicia has stunning wild fish, and Indian as we have friends from UK who are of Indian Descent. 

Other than this, if you like feeling great as we do, avoid Asian in Madrid or Puglia !  


JALEPEÑOS, POBLANO CALLED PASILLAS, ANAHEIM OR CALIFORNIA & CHIPOTLE shall be added to the PART 2 however, I am only able to add what I have tasted, thus, there are 5 Basilicata types and a few Iberian ones ... 

 Thanks for feedback.
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2012)

_I know most of the members especially the men_ love the HOT pepers. But does anyone enjoy the sweet Italian peppers? I adore them and like to slice and fry them in evoo add salt and pper. They make a wonderful appy. Fir these I use the Cubanelle's they will turn red if left to mature but they never get hot. They are easy to grow and grow straight up which makes them easy to pick I bought a white  sweet pepper to try, plus big guy another.Italian sweet. I' did put in 6 jalapeno's for my friends at dialysis one nurse and one patient. and anyone who would like some. So anyone here interested in sweet frying,stuffing peppers besides me?
kadesma


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

Kades,

I am a pepper, chili and caspcium woman ... so any kind of pepper ( green or red or gold or violet ) sautéed in Evoo with sea salt sounds wonderful ... I love those, green horn shaped hooks ... as well as red bell --- they are huge in Andalusia, Spain ... they are divine ... 

I also love stuffed bell peppers ... green and red and stuffed poblanos with shrimp ! 

I am uncertain which varieties you are mentioning --- Remember, Los Angeles, is a 12 hour plane ride ! ( NYC is 7 hours and Miami is 10, and Wash. D.C. is 7 1/2 hrs. .. ) 

However, thanks for contributing ... it is always nice to have your feedback. 
Margi.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 22, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> My wife goes to NM on business occasionally. She has brought back some Hatch Chili wine each time she goes. The stuff is very interesting and goes great with Mexican food. It is a white wine. Ever try it?


I cannot even imagine wine made from chilis!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

4Meandthem.

The wine sounds fabulous ... thanks for posting ...

I have old old friends in Santa Fe ... Have to have them send over a bottle ! Would make a fab article too ... Interesting. 

Margi. 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

Harry and Fiona,

Many sincere thanks for your interesting feedback and contributions. They are always welcomed.

My Very Best,

Margi.


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> *Anchos called Chipotles*, Poblanos and Jalapeños, as well as the La Basilicata, Italia and the Iberian Peninsula varieties have not been included as I have had plans to do a Part 2 - MINI GUIDE ...
> Other than this, if you like feeling great as we do, avoid Asian in Madrid or Puglia !
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ancho peppers are not called chipotles

Poblanos are not called passillas

Ancho peppers are dried poblano peppers.

Chipotle peppers are dried and smoked jalepeno peppers.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for providing this info.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

Good Evening Jenny,

I appreciate your feedback, however, it looks as if there are some questions. I have used 3 reputable research materials to gather the names of the Mexican Chili Peppers ...

So, with this in mind, I shall re-check, however, I have already done that as I was hand writing the information prior to the typing on the D.C. Forum. 

Then, MINI GUIDE 2 CHILI PEPPERS which focuses on the Mexican chili peppers not mentioned in number 1, are incorrect --- the ones mentioned in numbers 1 to 8, are from a UK Chili Guide. 

Well, let me see in the morning, after I have re-researched my notes, to make sure all is correct on my end.  I had not done this without a tremendous amount of research and I did not do this in English either so the Mexicans are wrong too ! 

Until tomorrow,
Margi.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 22, 2012)

I know the Hatch chili wine sounds crazy but it good. Every single person that we have had tasted it wound up liking it. I would buy more if I could get it local.

The bottle says produced and bottled by southwest wines deming, NM

1.888.swwines

www.southwestwines.com

Worth a try! I promise!


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2012)

Margi

I quoted your post #14 from _this_ thread.  Also, California peppers are dried Anaheims.



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Margi Cintrano* 

 
_ _
_*Anchos called Chipotles*, Poblanos and Jalapeños, as well as the La Basilicata, Italia and the Iberian Peninsula varieties have not been included as I have had plans to do a Part 2 - MINI GUIDE ... _
_Other than this, if you like feeling great as we do, avoid Asian in Madrid or Puglia ! _


_JALEPEÑOS, *POBLANO CALLED PASILLAS*, ANAHEIM OR CALIFORNIA & CHIPOTLE shall be added to the PART 2 however, I am only able to add what I have tasted, thus, there are 5 Basilicata types and a few Iberian ones ... _

_ Thanks for feedback._
_Margi._


Ancho peppers are not called chipotles

Poblanos are not called passillas

Ancho peppers are dried poblano peppers.

Chipotle peppers are dried and smoked jalepeno peppers.


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> i like to drop a few bird eyes in a bottle of oil to make chilli oil.i put them in a sieve & pass them thru' the hot steam from a kettle beforehand to kill any bacteria.stops the oil going cloudy.do the same with peeled whole garlic cloves.


 
Putting anything fresh that is grown in soil in oil creates a botulism risk. I'd check to make sure your steaming technique is safe.


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2012)

Cave Creek Chili Beer! I miss you so much! Iced down to super cold with that rush of serrono heat at the end. Now there is your "Icy-Hot". Don't forget to try the xnipec sauce/salsa! I believe I posted a recipe a while back.

Copied and pasted:
Carnitas maybe? Nothing says taco better than pork simmered in pork fat! A little *Xnipec* (pronounced Schnee Pic, which is Nahuatl for Dog's Nose Salsa) to really heat things up!

Juice of 4 limes
1 red onion diced
4 habanero chiles, stemed, seeded and diced
1 tomato diced
2 Tbsp minced fresh cilantro
salt to taste

Soak onion in lime juice for at least 30 minutes. Add the rest of the ingredients and salt to taste.


----------



## buckytom (May 22, 2012)

craig, i was just going to post about ed's cave creek chili beer. great stuff!!! sadly, i haven't seen it for a long time, though.

margi, jenny is quite right about the peppers she mentioned. while your efforts are certainly appreciated, writing a "guide" about something with which you have very limited experience, and are posting from translated research is being somewhat over-confident in your abilities, imo.

it would be like me writing a difinitive guide to tapas bars in madrid after having a few plates if tapas at a spanish restaurant here in nyc, then reading up on it translating from spanish texts, and expecting you to actually use it as a guide.


maybe you could post a thread about the chilis from italy and spain, the ones that you've actually used in cooking?

again, the correct info you've posted is interesting and appreciated, just not a "guide". 

the reason i responded in this way is that i wouldn't want a new person just lurking in the site to find info on chilis, and thinking we were inexperienced cooks not worth their time since we have guides that clearly have incorrect information. members come and go, but what keeps a site interesting is the continuous addition of new folks and all of their life experiences to add to those older members who stay around in an ever increasing, supportive community.


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2012)

I wonder, just did a quick search and found that Cave Creek is being brewed in Tecate, Mexico and distributed world wide. Could it be and taste the same? Have to see if Total Wine and Spirits can bring some in for a test drive!


----------



## buckytom (May 22, 2012)

thanks. i'll have to look for it in some of the larger alcohol distributors in my area. 

the thing i loved about ed's chili beer was that the heat from the little chili bottled within it would somehow leach into the beer, so it was a surprise the first time you tried it. liquid heat.

i guess capsaicin is alcohol soluble?


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> thanks. i'll have to look for it in some of the larger alcohol distributors in my area.
> 
> the thing i loved about ed's chili beer was that the heat from the little chili bottled within it would somehow leach into the beer, so it was a surprise the first time you tried it. liquid heat.
> 
> i guess capsaicin is alcohol soluble?


 
I guess it must be. My oldest brother used to do chili cook offs and everyone had their version of one or another screamer chili in vodka or grain. They would all put on a great show of "chugging" some, but only the "suckers" they got to bite would actually drink it.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 22, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Putting anything fresh that is grown in soil in oil creates a botulism risk. I'd check to make sure your steaming technique is safe.


thanks jenny but i've been doing it for years & never had a problem...oh...hang on...what..aaaaaaaaargh!
seriously though,i haven't had a problem in years of doing this,with herbs like rosemary,thyme & basil too.i'm afraid i'm an incorrigible sceptic(as opposed to septic which is the way i may end up if i'm wrong)when it comes to stuff like this & use by,sell by & best before dates etc.i check with my eyes,nose & fingers.if it looks right,smells right & feels right,well,it usually is right in my opinion
thanks anyway jenny
harry


----------



## jennyema (May 22, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> thanks jenny but i've been doing it for years & never had a problem...oh...hang on...what..aaaaaaaaargh!
> seriously though,i haven't had a problem in years of doing this,with herbs like rosemary,thyme & basil too.i'm afraid i'm an incorrigible sceptic(as opposed to septic which is the way i may end up if i'm wrong)when it comes to stuff like this & use by,sell by & best before dates etc.i check with my eyes,nose & fingers.if it looks right,smells right & feels right,well,it usually is right in my opinion
> thanks anyway jenny
> harry



Youre welcome!  Just trying to bring facts to light.

You can be a "skeptic," but facts are facts.  You can kill yourself through improperly handling fresh herbs, garlic or peppers in oil.

It's a huge food safety risk.  Botulism is absolutely nothing to take lightly.

You may not have sickened yourself and others yet , but, like our GB's analogy on this goes ... You could have ridden 1000 times in a car without a seatbelt do you think you are safe ... And on 1001 you are thrown out of the car.  Why take a chance?


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 23, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Youre welcome!  Just trying to bring facts to light.
> 
> You can be a "skeptic," but facts are facts.  You can kill yourself through improperly handling fresh herbs, garlic or peppers in oil.
> 
> ...


quote from the uk national health service:
*How common is botulism? *

 Botulism is a rare condition in the UK.
 Between 1980 and 2010 there were 33 recorded cases of food-borne  botulism in England and Wales. Twenty-six of these were linked to a  single outbreak in 1989 that was caused by contaminated hazelnut  yoghurt.
 Since 1978, there have been 13 cases of infant botulism. None resulted in death.
that's about one per year for a population of 55 million+.if you take out the 26 attributed to one source that's about one every 4 years.i think i've got more chance of winning the national lottery on those odds jenny!
i reckon if your name's on a bullet it's gonna get ya whatever you do.....


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> thanks jenny but i've been doing it for years & never had a problem...oh...hang on...what..aaaaaaaaargh!
> seriously though,i haven't had a problem in years of doing this,with herbs like rosemary,thyme & basil too.i'm afraid i'm an incorrigible sceptic(as opposed to septic which is the way i may end up if i'm wrong)when it comes to stuff like this & use by,sell by & best before dates etc.i check with my eyes,nose & fingers.if it looks right,smells right & feels right,well,it usually is right in my opinion
> thanks anyway jenny
> harry


Botulism doesn't make food smell bad. I would have mentioned it myself if Jenny hadn't beaten me to it.


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> quote from the uk national health service:
> *How common is botulism? *
> 
> Botulism is a rare condition in the UK.
> ...


Might be very rare in the UK. But, we want to make sure that other people don't think it's safe to just plop some garlic in oil and keep it. I know you passed yours through steam, but I didn't even notice that until Jenny mentioned it.

From the Center for Disease Control website, CDC - Botulism, General Information - NCZVED

"How common is botulism?                     In the United States, an average of 145 cases   are reported each year.Of these, approximately 15% are foodborne, 65%   are infant botulism, and 20% are wound. Adult intestinal colonization  and  iatrogenic botulism also occur, but rarely. Outbreaks of foodborne  botulism  involving two or more persons occur most years and are usually  caused  by  home-canned foods. Most   wound botulism cases are  associated with  black-tar heroin injection,  especially in California"


----------



## 4meandthem (May 23, 2012)

Here is a pretty good list of peppers sorted by their scoville units. 

Chili Peppers - a list of chili peppers and their heat levels


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Here is a pretty good list of peppers sorted by their scoville units.
> 
> Chili Peppers - a list of chili peppers and their heat levels



Thanks. I've bookmarked the site. I wish there were pix. I need one of those guides to identifying stuff for chilis.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 23, 2012)

This site has even more with pics and you can purchase the plants.

ChilePlants.com - Chile Chart


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 23, 2012)

*4 Meandthem:  Grazie Grazie*

  Many Thanks for the very informative post and the link to the Chili Pepper Variety Chart ... Very useful.

Appreciate your assistance in this matter. 

Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> This site has even more with pics and you can purchase the plants.
> 
> ChilePlants.com - Chile Chart


Too many pix 

I don't think I can import live plants without a colossal rigamarole.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 23, 2012)

I think the prices are good too! May get a few next year!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Too many pix
> 
> I don't think I can import live plants without a colossal rigamarole.


 
If you want seeds.We maybe to work something out.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Might be very rare in the UK. But, we want to make sure that other people don't think it's safe to just plop some garlic in oil and keep it. I know you passed yours through steam, but I didn't even notice that until Jenny mentioned it.
> 
> From the Center for Disease Control website, CDC - Botulism, General Information - NCZVED
> 
> "How common is botulism?                     In the United States, an average of 145 cases   are reported each year.Of these, approximately 15% are foodborne, 65%   are infant botulism, and 20% are wound. Adult intestinal colonization  and  iatrogenic botulism also occur, but rarely. Outbreaks of foodborne  botulism  involving two or more persons occur most years and are usually  caused  by  home-canned foods. Most   wound botulism cases are  associated with  black-tar heroin injection,  especially in California"


on a population size comparison ratio you do have 4x the incidence per  capita that we have in the uk so i can understand your concerns plus,if you take out the 20+ cases associated with the hazelnut yogurt which was clearly a manufacturing problem,there is practically a zero incidence over here,which is why i am not overly concerned.
but you & jenny are absolutely right to point it out & then it is up to the individual reading the post to make their decision


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> on a population size comparison ratio you do have 4x the incidence per  capita that we have in the uk so i can understand your concerns plus,if you take out the 20+ cases associated with the hazelnut yogurt which was clearly a manufacturing problem,there is practically a zero incidence over here,which is why i am not overly concerned.
> but you & jenny are absolutely right to point it out & then it is up to the individual reading the post to make their decision



Statistics are all well and good but meaningless if you do something stupid that encourages botulism growth.  Then you impact the stats for others to quote.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 2, 2012)

buckytom said:


> thanks. i'll have to look for it in some of the larger alcohol distributors in my area.
> 
> the thing i loved about ed's chili beer was that the heat from the little chili bottled within it would somehow leach into the beer, so it was a surprise the first time you tried it. liquid heat.
> 
> i guess capsaicin is alcohol soluble?


 
I got by Total Wine and Spirits yesterday and inquired about the possibility of them getting some in. They directed me to the Mexican beer section and now I have 2 six packs!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

D.C. Colleagues, Buongiorno. 

Thanks for all your contributions and the information ... Learning something new daily is my philosophy.

Ciao, have great wkend,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------

